# My dog hates to be brushed



## purpleandgreen (Nov 4, 2008)

I have a German Shepherd that's almost 11, has sore hind quarters, arthritis, and sheds immensely. 
It hurts her when I brush her but it must be done. Does anyone have suggestions for a good brush to use on her that she might enjoy that doesn't hurt her. 
I have used the ones with the big tines on her which works the best, but I think it hurts her especially in areas like her spine and her legs. 
I've used the slicker brushes like you'd use on a cat. Works o.k. but doesn't get the undercoat.
I've used this rubber brush that looks kind of like a soap dish with rubber tines and this also works for the outer coat, but not the under coat.
Help!


----------



## BentletheYentle (Oct 6, 2008)

I would look into trying a Furminator. They're a little pricey (around $30 here) but they're amazing. I think it would be good in your case, too, because it pulls the undercoat out and does it quickly so you should be able to finish before it gets too ouchy for your dog. I use one on my Shepard/Rot mix and we always joke that we could make a couple rabbits out of all the fur I get off of him using that brush.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

In all honesty, I think the Furminator is going to hurt her also, as she is older and sensitive. You have to use firm motions in order to get any effect from the Furminator. When I have a dog like yours in my salon (and what you are experiencing with her IS normal for the older dogs) I brush very little. I give a good warm bath, followed by a force dry with my high velocity dryer that blows the coat out. There really isn't much undercoat left to come out after that, and what little there is comes easily and painlessly with a greyhound comb. If you don't have a HV dryer, (which I assume you don't) then take her to a good groomer that does, and spare her the pain and discomfort of trying to brush and comb out that undercoat.


----------



## Username (Oct 24, 2008)

Graco22 said:


> In all honesty, I think the Furminator is going to hurt her also, as she is older and sensitive. You have to use firm motions in order to get any effect from the Furminator. When I have a dog like yours in my salon (and what you are experiencing with her IS normal for the older dogs) I brush very little. I give a good warm bath, followed by a force dry with my high velocity dryer that blows the coat out. There really isn't much undercoat left to come out after that, and what little there is comes easily and painlessly with a greyhound comb. If you don't have a HV dryer, (which I assume you don't) then take her to a good groomer that does, and spare her the pain and discomfort of trying to brush and comb out that undercoat.


this sounds about right. if i had a sore body, nice warm bath would work, lol. would help shed alot of hair too.


----------

